# Washer Fluid



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

I put some windshield wiper fluid in my truck this morning

sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## Plumber (Jan 18, 2009)

Mississippiplum said:


> I put some windshield wiper fluid in my truck this morning
> 
> sent from the jobsite porta-potty


I knew I forgot something--been out of fluid for months. 

In the summer, I use water. Last winter, I forgot and the water froze on the windshield.


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

Plumber said:


> I knew I forgot something--been out of fluid for months.
> 
> In the summer, I use water. Last winter, I forgot and the water froze on the windshield.


I use RO water or washer fluid- RO water won't streak the windshield

sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

Anyone know of a brand of washer fluid that doesn't have that wax crap in it?

Even the cheap house brand at AutoZone has that crap in it.


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

I never knew washer fluid had wax in it

sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

Widdershins said:


> Anyone know of a brand of washer fluid that doesn't have that wax crap in it?
> 
> Even the cheap house brand at AutoZone has that crap in it.


 
The best washer fluid I've ever found is green and it's made to disolve bug guts. I think it's made by Mr. Clean. It has a nice pine scent to it too. 


I can't use it when I'm headed back to Colorado though, I think it's only rated to 32 degrees. Perfect for Summer or all year round where I'm at. I think it's a buck more than the cheap blue stuff too. I don't know about wax though, never knew any of them had that. It doesn't _feel_ waxy. 






Paul


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

rocksteady said:


> The best washer fluid I've ever found is green and it's made to disolve bug guts. I think it's made by Mr. Clean. It has a nice pine scent to it too.
> 
> 
> I can't use it when I'm headed back to Colorado though, I think it's only rated to 32 degrees. Perfect for Summer or all year round where I'm at. I think it's a buck more than the cheap blue stuff too. I don't know about wax though, never knew any of them had that. It doesn't _feel_ waxy.
> ...


Whatever it is, it makes the water bead up on the windshield (kind of like Rain-X) and then it dries and streaks. It streaks really bad when it's only drizzling, which it does a lot of up here.


----------

